# Lethargic, greasey coat



## sean138 (Dec 6, 2003)

Our 2 year old male cat has been unusually lethargic for the past 3 days.

He is more docile than usual, being extremely affectionate, purring constantly, - but he seems to have lost all the aggressive or playful aspects to his personality.

His coat appears oily, and when he licks himself I hear what seems like excess saliva in his mouth. Occaissionally, the fur on his lower jaw seems wet with saliva as well.

He has not lost any weight or become unfriendly, nor has he skipped any meals.

We introduced a kitten to our home about 5 months ago. They were getting along great, but now he won't play with the kitten, he doesn't take much notice of her even when she tries to jump around him and play. Previous to the past few days, they ran around the apartment together for hours and hours, chasing and playing. Now he's just not in the mood it seems.

We're going to have him at the Vet when the snow subsides. Until then, does this strike a chord with anyone? I'm a bit worried.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Maybe he's just exhausted. Frodo acted this way after we got our kitten; Xander just wouldn't leave him alone and Frodo couldn't get any sleep. We gave them some separate time and now Frodo's learned to wap Xander upside the head and get him to just back off sometimes, so that helps.

I hope that's all it is! But I agree, take him to the vet if he doesn't get better soon.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

My previous cat (well - my parents were looking after it at the time) had unclean fur, and he had diabetes. Bu that was coupled with excessive drinking and weight loss, as well as hard stool and constipation.


----------



## sean138 (Dec 6, 2003)

thanks for your input. scout is playing a bit today with our kitten. hopefully he's coming out of this funk.


----------



## MrPurryMotors (Nov 17, 2003)

I'd chaulk it up to being tired. Greasy coat may be that he's too tired to clean himself. LOL. He's got the younger kitten running around and he's just pooped. I'm sure it'll be OK, but keep an eye on it.


----------



## sean138 (Dec 6, 2003)

thank you all very much. today i rearranged our bedroom furniture and scout and our kitten were very excited all night. they're sleeping now.


----------



## Cat_Woman (Sep 8, 2003)

The best thing to do if your cat is acting strange and it lasts for more than a couple of days, is to call your vet and ask them what they think. I always call my vet for answers to questions like that. If they think it is serious enough, they will tell me to bring my cat in. Usually it is just me being extra paranoid!! lol
:roll:


----------

